# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  горячие лиды / форекс база 2022 / база инвестиции крипта / горячий трафик

## blackbrokers

Горячий трафик: форекс / крипто / чарджбек
Модель работы: CPL
Различные источники: Google, Facebook, VK, YANDX
Замены нелеквида
Крупные объемы по трафику

*ГОРЯЧИЙ ТРАФИК - ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ
*русскоязычные: Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, русская Канада и русская Европа от 18$
англоязычный: Швеция, Норвегия, Нидерланды, Дания, Швейцария, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Новая Зеландия от 25$
другие языки: Чехия, Польша, Германия, Испания от 25$

*2022 ГОТОВЫЕ ЛИДЫ - ПОД ВОЗВРАТ, ТЕРЯВШИЕ, ЧАРДЖБЕК
*русскоязычные: Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, русская Канада и русская Европа от 18$
англоязычный: Швеция, Норвегия, Нидерланды, Дания, Швейцария, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Новая Зеландия от 25$
другие языки: Чехия, Польша, Германия, Испания от 25$

*ТАКЖЕ ЛИДЫ ПО ДРУГИМ НАПРАВЛЕНИЕ разные года есть в наличии, цены отличаются
*- демо лиды регулируемых брокеров
- выгрузки СРМ из скам компаний
- инвестора крипто-биржы
- регистрации в обменках
- лиды с вебинаров и курсов по обучению

*Пишите в телеграмм @ blackbrokers*

----------

